
Things I Learnt from fast.ai v3 - raibosome
https://towardsdatascience.com/10-new-things-i-learnt-from-fast-ai-v3-4d79c1f07e33
======
panpanna
Am I one only who doesn't like the fastai approach to ML?

At times it's just a little bit too much handwaving for my taste.

~~~
windsignaling
As someone who learned ML the "traditional way" I both like and dislike it.

I like that I can quickly learn about advanced models since I already know
about / can infer the intuition / mathematical details myself most of the
time.

I dislike it because it's almost all handwaving. The way things actually work
aren't really explained (other than at a high level) so either you're stuck
with a wishy washy understanding or you will read the paper yourself.

But for some of us "in between", we're not satisfied with the layman's
explanation, yet the paper is too formal to digest. I think there's an element
of survivorship bias there, where some people just give up because they're not
getting the explanations they're looking for.

Those who are smart enough to understand papers on their own can do fine,
because they'll take the course as-is and just use it as a guide for what's
new and fresh. Those who don't know what the heck is going on (and don't care)
are happy with "plain English" explanations without looking any further.

